# Adding memory to XP desktop



## Canuka (Nov 21, 2005)

This is a question in regards to adding memory to an XP platform...how is it done? I've been told it's quite simple, but I've never done any type of pc work, with exception of adding software...  It being my daughter's pc I don't want to mess it up as she does use it quite a bit for school work.

Thanks


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

First you need to find out what type of RAM your PC takes, and its max.

Run Everest Home from
www.lavalys.com
to tell us what motherboard you have, then we can find you the right ram.

Then follow this guide once you have your RAM.
http://www.pcworld.com/howto/article/0,aid,18024,00.asp


----------



## Mayor Quimby (Jul 7, 2004)

Putting in memory is easy. Its just pul the old one out and insert the new one. Just look at the notches when u pull the old one out and match it with the new one so u know for sure its going in the correct way. 


Also, putting in memory is the easiest thing to do imo. No need to change driver, updating software, uninstalling driver, etc...


----------



## pc_doctor (Jan 22, 2005)

loserOlimbs said:


> First you need to find out what type of RAM your PC takes, and its max.
> 
> Run Everest Home from
> www.lavalys.com
> ...


Hi LoserOlimbs - Everest Home has been discontinued by the company, therefore i thought i would let u know so you don't recommend it to any other members!


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

In that case...

I am bummed first of all, but we still have CPUz!

http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------

